# (a diff topic) how to feed Red Jewel cichlid babies?



## rishi (Oct 9, 2011)

When i woke up in the morning i saw many tiny babies of red jewel fish. then instantly i took out all big fishes and put them into another aquarium except the jewel mama and her babies.
i have read about what to feed cichlid babies.
But my questions is, how i feed them because height of my aqurium is 3ft and all babies & their mama always float on the bottom? then i pour out half of the water. but then also they are not comming up.
I am tinking to feed them micro blood warm.
can i use normal blood warm(crush them into small peices) for babies?

BUT HOW ?

I hope some one would help me!!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Find a good pellet or flake food and crush it into power. Mix it with a little water in a small cup and then pour it near the babies. That's what I do with my fry. Just be careful with the amount.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i crush flake food, mix it with tank water and use a syringe to get the food close to them


----------



## rishi (Oct 9, 2011)

to irondan:-After how many days had u fed them?


----------

